# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Rraca e vërtetë e Shqiptarit!

## DeuS

Meqe lexova pak se cilat tema diskutoheshin me teper ne kete nen forum vendosa ta hap ketu kete teme e cila gjithmone me ka ngelur enigme dhe kisha deshire ta diskutoja me ju...

*Cfare gjaku buron ne damaret tane o vellezer ...?!*


Degjoj shume qe thone qe jemi rrace Ariane etj. Dhe me fjalen..rrace Ariane.. besoj qe nenkuptojme rracen e paster.
Por vetem kur mendoj qe sa shtete e kane pushtuar kete memedhe te shkrete...nis e qesh me vete sa here qe i degjoj shoket neper tavolina kur rrine e permendin me krenari pasterine e rraces tone...

Kur nje shtet te pushton, jane meshkujt ato qe vijne e te pushtojne. Dhe meshkujt kur vijne .....e kuptoni vete.
Na ka pushtuar Italiani, Turku, Greku, Serbi, Maqedonasi, Gjermani, Etj...Besoj qe e kuptoni se ku dua te dal me kete qe thashe...

Ju ftoj ne diskutim....
Me respekt Genci !

----------


## MtrX

Wolf une te jap vetem dicka si shembull qe ti te reflektosh me qarte rreth kesaj: 
Shqiptaret kane pasur edhe po prap e kane (mbase me pak tani) traditen e ruajtjes se nderit, perfshi ketu edhe atij nderi te cilin aludon ti me lart... Kjo ne shumicen e zonave te thella (malore me shume) ka qene (dhe mbase eshte) e theksuar.
Tani shembulli qe do te jap une vjen nga Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Jug (dhe ky eshte nje nga shembujt):
Ke degjuar per legjenden e Argjirose?
Po per grate e Sulit?

pastaj edhe dicka tjeter:
pushtimet ne Shqiperi kane qene mjaft te lehta per te gjithe ata pushtues qe permende ti:
Turqit pasi bene luften me Skenderbeun, shume pak merrnin pjese ne qeverisjen e vendit, me sa kam lexuar te gjithe pushtetaret e vilajeteve e rajoneve qe kishin caktuar turqit, ishin vete shqiptaret te cilet ia jepnin taksat Turqise.
Kurse per kohen e Gjermaneve kam degjuar qe me 4-5 gjermane mbahej nje qytet shqiptar...
tani nuk diskutohet qe kane ndodhur edhe ato qe thua ti, po pak besoj... e ka ndonje te njohur pastaj qe ngjan si gjerman  :ngerdheshje: 

Per mendimin tim raca e Shqiptareve eshte shume me e paster sesa e psh grekerve qe i kemi fqinje...

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Po c'rendesi ka o burre i dheut? Rendesi ka qe NE mendojme qe kemi 100% gjak pellazgo-iliro-shqiptar. Kuptohet qe eshte veshtire ta provosh, por njekohesisht eshte veshtire te provosh edhe te kunderten :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Thuhet se historikisht Iliret kane qene me floke te verdhe e sy blu.
ku jane ato bjonda e bjondina sot ne shqiperi?
Me ta thene te drejten,nuk e dallon dot nje plak turk me tespije ne dore nga nje plak tjeter shqiptar po me tespije ne dore,well..kush e merr vesh,ndoshta jemi ne qe kemi popullu turqine..!

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Qafir Arnaut_ 
> *Po c'rendesi ka o burre i dheut? Rendesi ka qe NE mendojme qe kemi 100% gjak pellazgo-iliro-shqiptar. Kuptohet qe eshte veshtire ta provosh, por njekohesisht eshte veshtire te provosh edhe te kunderten*


Qafiro...Nuk eshte e veshtire ta provosh fare plako. Po te vesh re shume shtete te ndryshem kane nje karakteristike te vecante qe dallohen nga shtetet e tjera.
Psh Gjermanet ....vijne ne pergjithesi si te kuq ne fytyre dhe bjonde...me sy bojqielli
Anglezet...Bjonde me sy bojqielli si Irlandezet etj se s,po i marr te gjitha tani me rradhe se kuptohet.....Nuk them qe nuk ka edhe angleze e gjermane me tipare te tjera por ama dominon ajo qe siperpermenda.
Italianet....Brun dhe me sy te zi

Po shqiptaret ???????

Ke bjonde sa te duash..sidomos ne veri
Ke brun sa te duash ....sidomos ne jug
Ke floke geshtenje.....e cila eshte pjesa dominuese mendoj

Atehere pse jemi kaq te ndryshem..kur kemi nje popullsi kaq te vogel ? Rraca Ariane pra.....keshtjella ne ajer

Mtrx...E kam degjuar legjenden e Argjirose por ate tjetren jo. Kam degjuar edhe per shkembin e Vajes ne Kruje ku 90 vajza u hodhen per te mos rene ne krevatin Turk( dhe biles e kam pare vete ate shkemb ). Por kjo plako nuk tregon asgje. E verteta duket hapur o flori....jemi rrace konglomerate fare....heterogjene me sakte

Kush ma mbush mendjen tamam ja bej hallall....
Une nuk kam synimin qe te ngulmoj qe ne nuk jemi rrace ariane. Une dua qe te bindem nese jemi apo jo. Atehere kush ma argumenton me aq mundesi qe ka kete fakt....

Flm !

----------


## MtrX

iliret bjond me sy blu???, tani varet se ke quan bjond se mund te futesh te biondet qe nga ata qe kane floke kafe te celur, ose mund te futesh vetem ata qe i kane floket ngjyre si patatet e skuqura (si keto qe po ha une tani). po nuk ka sesi shqiptaret aq ne jug te kene pasur te gjithe flok te verdhe, sepse mesdhetare o burre i dheut, dielli ka djegur aty qe kur ishin iliret, pastaj ke greket, italianet edhe ata dark jane...



> _Postuar më parë nga LONDON-TIRONC_ 
> *
> Me ta thene te drejten,nuk e dallon dot nje plak turk me tespije ne dore nga nje plak tjeter shqiptar po me tespije ne dore,well..kush e merr vesh,ndoshta jemi ne qe kemi popullu turqine..!*


po t'i shikosh turqit kane nje nuance te erret ne pigmentin e fytyres, si ta zeme nje shqiptar qe ka punuar ne diell per ca kohe dhe pastaj eshte nxirre me vone. edhe turkun me te zbardhet qe kam pare une, ka prap ca si nishane pigmentimi ne fytyre, jane aziatike, nuk kane nje lekure si shqiptaret per mendimin tim...

----------


## MtrX

e the vete Wolf, pra pjesa dominuese e shqiptareve eshte floke geshtenje dhe sy kafe po jo tamam te zinj...
pastaj ke edhe bjonde...
Po te shikosh keta popujt gjermanike psh, kane pjese dominuese bjonde, po ama ke edhe sa te duash brune me sy te erreta, keshtu qe kane pak perzierje edhe ata...
tani perzierje kane te gjithe edhe gjermanet, rendesi kush eshte perzier me pak, dhe per mendimin tim ne si komb jemi nga ata qe jemi perzier me pak. edhe ne kohe te Dulles i mbajti rrobt te mbyllur e nuk kishte perzierje fare...

----------


## DeuS

Mtrx...me duket qe je i bindur qe ne jemi rrace ariane .

Po mua absolutisht fare nuk me bind asgje. Nese ti kapesh tek tiparet e fytyres , po ti marresh shqiptaret me rradhe do shikosh nje heterogjenitet te jashtzakoshem plako. Po ti marresh e ti shqyrtosh nga fete , do shikosh fe te ndryshme. Muslimane, ortodokse, katolike.....mos qofshin edhe ca hindu e budiste..lol
Po ti shqyrtosh nga xhestet , sjellja , temperamenti etj ...nuk e di per ty plako por une kushedi sa here kam ngaterruar nje turk duke menduar qe eshte shqiptar ( ketu ne Angli ). E kam pare nga pamja dhe nga menyra e te sjellurit dhe xhestet qe ben dhe direkt mendja me ka vajtur qe eshte shqiptar.....Alekum Selam me pergjigjet tjetri direkt.....Hej bela them me vete...

O Mtrx....kur krahason Gjermanine me Shqiperine mos harro qe po ben nje krahasim midis ...90000000 me 3000000 banore plako.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Po ti referohemi historise,qe te mbetemi objektiv,pa u kamufluar nga nacionalizmi i cili qe ne vete po mundohemi ti a pozojme vetvetes ne menyrat me intriguese,keto vitet e fundit(edhe kjo jo pa te drejte,sepse edhe vete pozicioni yne historik si popull ka pasur ups &downs-et e veta ose me sakte downs-et e veta keto 2000 vjetet e fundit) une po te them mer daj se ne jemi raca me pak ariane e europes,edhe kte e them me keqardhje,te me besosh.
Kape ketu,duke u bazu tek fjalori gjuhes shqipe,jo vetem tek ai ne liber por edhe tek ai i gjuhes se perditshme ,vetem 30 fjale i ke te natyres ilire apo thrake(sepse presupozohet nga zbulimet e fudit qe jemi pas-ardhes te thrako-ilireve),nje pjese te mire te fjaleve baze te gjuhes fonetike shqipe i ke te karakterit latin,nga pushtimi romak,nje pjese jo te vogel fjalesh i ke te karakterit  germanik,nga dyndjet barbare ne ballakn ne shekujt 5-6 mbas Krishtit,po ashtu te atij sllav,pak me vone ne histori,perfshi ketu edhe emra topografik,per te mos harru mer daj 500 vjet turqeni ne shqipri qe me ta thon troc,sna ka lon ven te trupit pa na e zhyt Ate..duke na ndrru fene,nje pjese te mire te zakoneve edhe sjelljeve,emrave,menyren e komunikimit,50% te gjuhes,fillo ktu me fjalen <tenxhere>e perfundo me fjalen <selam alekum> e cila akoma eshte shprehje nderi ne gjakove e tetove,e kshu me rradhe.
Me thuj ti mu ,do ta flisje ti gjuhen e huaj ne shtepi nese nuk do ta kishte te hujin aty gjithe kohen?

----------


## Mina

Kur nje shtet te pushton, jane meshkujt ato qe vijne e te pushtojne. Dhe meshkujt kur vijne .....e kuptoni vete.
Na ka pushtuar Italiani, Turku, Greku, Serbi, Maqedonasi, Gjermani, Etj...Besoj qe e kuptoni se ku dua te dal me kete qe thashe...
-----------------------------------------------------
Pergjigjen e pyetjes qe shtron e gjen tek Argjiroja! Besoj se e mban mend! Keshtu kane qene te gjitha grate shqiptare ne kohet e pushtimit dhe me vjen cudi me ty Wolf Power ku e gjete kete muze. Ajo epoke nuk njeh horlleqe te kesaj natyre te pakten keshtu thote historia! Nese ke parasysh femren e diteve tona, hapim nje teme tjeter.

----------


## bunny

un sinqerisht nuk di shume epr historine shqiptare..pasi nuk e kam studiur aq shume,edhe ca kam bere e kam bere nga klasa e 4-t ku kam bere sulmimin e turqeve(mesa me kujtohet)kjo tema duket shume interesante...por cik si confuse per mua...pasi nuk e di se kush eshte kush.por se cfare tha mina e kupt pasi me ka folur babi per pushtimin e italise,gr,gjer etj etj....
une mendoj se ca d llo rrace qe jemi jemi si shpirta,femrat shqiptare jane ato qe kane syet me te bukura ne bote,lere zgjuarsia etj ejt,(pavarsisht se dyert e democ jane hapur cik si vone)
po ashtu mendoj se cdo vend qe na ka pushtua ka lene dicka te tyre,italia ke shume njerez brune,po ashtu per grekun,gjerm ke shume njerez bjond.ka qene pushtimi qe na ka bere neve lloj lloj,si ashtu me fete(qe ke katolik,ortodoks,mysliman)edhe keto kane lene pjese te tyre.prandaj ke shqiptaret lloj lloj feje.
me fal nqfse se ja kam futur cik si kot...(as my knowledge about the history it ain that good)
muaqqq puci all

----------


## kajsia

Sa per gjakun WOLF,gjak i kuq rrjedh ne damaret tane :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per prejardhjen tone........eh.......ca e veshtire kjo lol,por te them vetem dicka.Nese gjithe kombet e tjere dallojne apo kane nje karakteristike te veten,ashtu si e the dhe ti pak me lart,ne Shqiperi gjen nje shumellojshmeri,gjen bjond/e me sy te kalter,gjen mesdhetar/e,gjen kokejuq/e etj,por nje gje mund te ta them me siguri
ATE QE JEMI RRACA ME E BUKUR DHE ME INTELIGJENTE NE TERE GLOBIN,lol

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *-----------------------------------------------------
> Pergjigjen e pyetjes qe shtron e gjen tek Argjiroja! Besoj se e mban mend! Keshtu kane qene te gjitha grate shqiptare ne kohet e pushtimit dhe me vjen cudi me ty Wolf Power ku e gjete kete muze. Ajo epoke nuk njeh horlleqe te kesaj natyre te pakten keshtu thote historia! Nese ke parasysh femren e diteve tona, hapim nje teme tjeter.*


1- Bunny dhe Kajsia ........ ideja e kesaj teme eshte te diskutojme rracen e paster apo te papaster tonen dhe jo sa te mire e sa te bukur jemi si rrace se ate e kemi bere boze fare duke e superpermendur . Jam i lodhur nga krenaria fodulle qe kemi dhe mbivleresimi qesharak qe i bejme vetes. Kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk jam krenar , perkundrazi jam shume.....por veten kot nuk me pelqen ta lavderoj. 

2- *Mina* !

Megjithese je munduar te me japesh nje pergjigje indirekte duke me sjelle nje rast si ( Argjiroja ) , argumentim me te detajuar nuk lexova. Nuk pres nga nje moderatore te japi nje pergjigje kaq te varfer. Prandaj moter e dashur po te jap ca pika qe mua me duken shume exluzive per te mohuar pastertine e rraces tone. Uroj qe kur te pergjigjeni , ta beni duke anashkaluar pak idealizmin qe kemi ndaj vetpelqimit dhe duke pranuar ate qe eshte reale ( packa se nuk na pelqen )....

 Jemi nje popull i banuar nga 3 milion banore dhe kemi :

1- Tre fe te ndryshme. Mos te duket e kollajte ndryshimi i fese ? Mos te duket qe eshte nje gje qe ndodh me nje muhabet tavoline ? Jo lal jo. Ka nje domethenie feja kur ndryshohet dhe kur vendi copetohet ne kaq fe .

2- Tiparet tona jane shume te ndryshme. Ta thashe edhe me lart. Jemi brun, bjond , kaf , te kuq etj. Pse ne nje vend kaq te vogel ka kaq shume diversitet tiparesh ? 

3- Gjuha e xhesteve qe kemi po te na krahasosh me nje turk....te iken truri dhe nuk gjen dot ndryshim..Mire e tha edhe Tironci qe po te shohesh nje plak turk dhe nje shqiptar...zor se gjen ndryshim

4- Temperamenti.. E pranoj qe bejme pjese ne zonen e mesdheut dhe dallohemi per temperament impulsiv ose sanguin por ama prape kur krahasoj veten me turqit...sec me ngel dicka ne mendje qe u ngjajme perseri.

5- Legjenda e Argjirose , Sulit apo shkembit te Vajes ne Kruje ( qe askush se dika ). Pse mor njerez cfare prisni ju , qe rilindasit dhe dijetaret tane te percillnin nje mesazh percares tek pasardhesit duke u treguar se c'na beri turku etj ? Po kaq naiv tregoheni ? Perkundrazi une mendoj qe fakti qe keto legjenda kane dale...dicka ka ndodhur dhe ajo dicka eshte prishja e rraces tone. Ku ka ze nuk eshte pa gje - thote populli. Dhe pra keto patriote me penden e tyre u munduan te mbulojne sa me shume zerat e ndodhive te asaj kohe..lol

Permenda me teper Turqit aty me lart sepse ato na kane mbajtur nja 5 shekuj nen pushtim ( i thone 5 shekuj mos harroni ). Edhe nje gje te keni parasysh : Pushtuesit tane e kane pare qe shqiptarit i dhemb me fort tek gruaja, motra , vajza etj. Dhe duke pare kete pike te dobet , aty na kane sulmuar me shume....E GARANTUAR kjo gje. Megjithese ndjej dhimbje dhe urrejtje ujqerish ne shpirt kur e mendoj...Prandaj i URREJ turqit deri ne vdekje...

Mos harroni nje gje ju vajzat qe na prekeni direkt ne sedren e madhe qe keni....Une kam nene e moter vete dhe kur flas ketu per femren shqiptare nuk kam parasysh vetem ju ose nenat tuaja...E qarte tani ?

Akoma nuk me ka bindur kush qe ne jemi rrace ARIANE ( e paster ). Pres te dale dikush me i ditur se ne dhe qe ka lexuar dhe studiuar tamam kronologjine e vendit tone ku me argumentat e tij bindes te me mbushi mendjen qe e kam gabim....Dua sinqerisht te bindem qe jemi rrace e paster ..!

----------


## leci

Ne nuk jemi rrace ariane....
rraca ariane eshte nje mit i shpikur nga mendje te semura per te perbuzur rracat e tjera.
edhe ne qofte se doni te besoni qe ne jemi rrace ariane duhet te bindeni per nje gje.
ne nuk jemi pasardhes e rraces skandinave (norvegjes,suedes etj).

ne jemi rrace e bastarduar dhe kush ka kaluar ka lene gjurmet e veta
dmth nuk jemi rrace e paster dhe jo me rrace ariane.

----------


## Xixellonje

Qe rraca jone eshte me e vjetra ne ballkan,ky eshte nje fakt historik,nuk mundet askush ta ndryshje. Padyshim, si cdo vend tjeter i kolonizuar nga pushtues,edhe rraca shqiptare ka patur nje fare perzierje sado minimale gje qe nuk besoj te kete influencuar aq shume ne emertimin dhe dallueshmerine e rraces sone arberore.Nuk shikoj vend per stimul te ulet mbi rracen shqiptare.

----------


## bunny

.WOLF POWER....por veten kot nuk me pelqen ta lavderoj. 

une mendoj se Zoti na ka bere qe te na lavderojne te tjeret,edhe jo veten..kot nuk na ka bere edhe te ndryshem.ti nuk po lavderon veten...aspak.
disa pika qe ke thene ti i kam mentioned edhe une,kshq jam munduar me aq sa di,kam edhe thene qe nuk di edhe aq per historine e rraces shqiptare.jo se kam nuk me ka interesuar por thjeshte fakti qe cdo shtet qe na ka shkelur na ka lene gjurme.e ben rraces shqiptare lloj lloj.edhe qe thua ti popullsia e shqiptareve eshte 3m,une ate nuk e besoj..pasi po te numeroshe sa njerez ka ne Uk,USA po ashtu plot shtete te tjera vetem shqiptaret jashte shqiperise behen 3m.leri ato qe kane vdekur gjate kohes 97,plus varferia etj etj.shkrimet me poshte jane disa kerkime qe kam bere ne ne net...nuk jane shume...pasi shqiperia nuk eshte nje shtet e cila i studijohet historia,kshq nuk eshte e lehte te gjeshe ca do.i know it doesn't answer ur question wolf but at least it warms it up.

Within the region the bloodbath lasted for ten years. It started in 1912 with the first Balkan War and ended in 1922 when the invasion of Turkey by the Great Powers and the Greek army came to an end. At the end of that terrible ten year war some Balkan people managed to gain independent states. The Albanian state became independent, but Macedonia didn't. They were divided, some within the Greek borders, some within the Bulgarian borders, most of them within the Serbian state where they were considered to be 'southern Serbs'. They had to wait for a much longer time than any other people in the Balkans for their own state. It was during the Second World War, when resistance fighters against the Nazis in Macedonia joined Tito's partisans, that Macedonia emerged as a republic within the old Yugoslavia.

----------


## bunny

Although the exact origin of Albania is not entirely known, records exist that trace their evolution from the ancient Illyrians. The Illyrians, who are believed to have evolved directly from the Stone Age, occupied the western area of the Balkans, from modern Slovenia to approximately half of the way through modern Greece. Shkodra, now the most important city of northern Albania, was the capital.(1)

The Illyrians were sociable and hospitable people, much like Albanians today. They were also daring fighters and known for their bravery in war.

per me shume shkoni tek faqa : 
http://iml.jou.ufl.edu/projects/stud...e/history.html
me falni qe u zgjata...por ishte interesante te lexoja shume gjera qe si dija...
muaq pucii all :perqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Do lexoj shkrimet & argumentimet e te tjereve me vone se tani po iki. Thjesht doja te pergjigjesha postit te pare, tani per tani.

Kush ia fut kot e thote qenkemi rrace Ariane??
E keni pare ku jane Anglo-Saxonet? Aty ne veri!
E kush eshte Shqiperia? Ne jug... rrezikisht afer Lindjes se Mesme... uh-ohhhh...

Te behemi reale, se ne gjithnje kemi qejf ti bejme qejfin vetes e te themi jemi ky, jemi ai... c'do njeri flet mire per shtetin e vet.

Te ishte Shqiperia vertet Ariane, do te thote qe erdhi nga veriu (shembulli: sllavet), por Ilirianet kane qene aty (NE JUG!) rrotull ne te njejten kohe me Greket.

Qenkemi Ariane? Pfff... kujt ia themi?

----------


## Mina

Wolf
Ne nje vend kaq te vogel ka jo vetem diversitet racash por edhe klimash dhe ky argument mua nuk me bind!
Sa per gjuhen e xhesteve do te thoja; gjestet ne nje te shprehur, pavaresisht nga sasia e fjaleve, zene 80% te kapacitetit.
Temperamenti eshte karakteristike e mesdhetareve.
Nuk e di se sa e afte jam per te argumentuar por sinqerisht m'u duk e padrejte ajo menyre te shprehuri. Ti e njeh mire temperamentin e shqiptarit. Shqiptari nderin e nenes, te motres apo te gruas e ka prone te pacenueshme. Kjo mendesi funksionon edhe sot. Ketu mbeshtetem. A ta merr mendja se turku ka bere c'i ka dashur qejfi me gruan e shqiptarit?! Eshte absurde per mua!

----------


## DeuS

Perfundimisht Mtrx...Bunny dhe Mina mendojne dhe e mbrojne idene qe ne jemi rrace ariane ( megjithese pa fakte )..
Nejse une nuk po hyj me ne debat me ju sepse e shikoj qe kemi mendime fikse dhe te kunderta.....qe fatkeqesisht dhe une nuk po di se si ti argumentoj me mire idete e mia ne menyre qe t,ju bind per te kunderten...

Mina.....*Ti e njeh mire temperamentin e shqiptarit. Shqiptari nderin e nenes, te motres apo te gruas e ka prone te pacenueshme. Kjo mendesi funksionon edhe sot. Ketu mbeshtetem. A ta merr mendja se turku ka bere c'i ka dashur qejfi me gruan e shqiptarit?! Eshte absurde per mua!*

Kete qe ke thene une ta kam sqaruar me lart. Une uroj 1000-ra here qe te jete ashtu sic thua ti , por ama kam frike qe eshte pak me spec kjo pune.
*Turqit duke e ditur se ku na dhemb me fort...aty na kane sulmuar me keq lal....po keshtu edhe serbet etj*

Flm per kohen qe ju humba .....por jam akoma skeptik ndaj ketij fenomeni !

Me respekt Genci !

----------

